# shots go to left



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Per advice I made some vertical lines on bright poster board, I see I have a tendency to shoot to the left. I usually aim maybe a 1" or more to the right to hit. My friend in Aruba says I need to tilt bottom fork opposite of the hits. Unless Im getting it backwards lol. Im using scout lt which has a nice corner, anchoring closr to mouth lowere cheeckbone,,, I cant anchor higher or I hit my glasses w/ my hand. Not condusive to comfort or accuray for sure . And hints??


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sounds like you could be popping your left hand out a bit upon release. Are you using the pinky hole on the scout or are the scales on? If they’re off, try putting them on or not using the hole and see what happens. Sometimes using the pinky hole you can inadvertently cant the frame outwards a bit. If not, tilt both your fork tips back towards you a bit and try. Also, keep that holding arm/hand rock solid until after your shot makes contact. Those are the areas I was noticing issues when I encountered that problem at any rate.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

ive never shot it w/o the scales, I can aim to the right and hit where i want to , most times, but dont know whats happenig,, holding my anchor is a thing I must do though I see


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Sounds like you could be popping your left hand out a bit upon release. Are you using the pinky hole on the scout or are the scales on? If they’re off, try putting them on or not using the hole and see what happens. Sometimes using the pinky hole you can inadvertently cant the frame outwards a bit. If not, tilt both your fork tips back towards you a bit and try. Also, keep that holding arm/hand rock solid until after your shot makes contact. Those are the areas I was noticing issues when I encountered that problem at any rate.


 I printed out some iscor targets ,, gonna do some figuring today lol hopefully


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> I printed out some iscor targets ,, gonna do some figuring today lol hopefully


Well darnit that confuses things doesn’t it?. My cousin was doing the thing with the pinky hole and I could see it but he couldn’t. Mine was from not holding through that follow through. I’m no expert (I’m no expert period) but when it comes to anchor points, I’ve always used the same one, so I’m no help there. The only other thing I can think is that your stance or elbow are off. The other guys would have to tell you more. Let me know what you find out though, I’m curious too!
(One side benefit of holding longer than the sound of impact…it makes you feel like a bad*** for some reason. Don’t know why 😂)


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh don’t shoot at paper too long, you’ll go blind.. or maybe that was something else. No you’ll get super frustrated, super fast if you can’t get it. If you feel steam start coming out of your ears, just work on it later. I find too, shooting at paper is about as exciting as counting beans. I can only handle so much of it.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent topic, have been having problems shooting lately with all of my pfs. I keep getting fork hits in the same place consitanly. I think my wrist is the problem as it doesn't occur with the goblet style slings I have. This started last Thursday, and I think my wrist is overdone. I shoot with .70 bands. Maybe a lighter setup? I have not had any form hits for at least 6 months, and I feel like I am losing my confidence.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I think I know what is happening, last Thursday I had to cut an 23" free which fell across the road, but my chainsaw didn't have fresh mix, so I used a hand saw. I probably stressed my hand, thus, the problem. When corrected for this it seems to go away. I may take a break to heal.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your bands are likely overpowered for the ammo you’re shootn. Too much power you shoot to the left Not enough power you shoot to the right. Try the next size larger ammo or add a half inch to your bands.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A huge part of shooting is analyzing what’s happening and why. Learn to do that and you’ll be well on your way to many bullseyes.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

thank you guys for the advice. I shot at the ISCOR targets That thing looks big until you see it at 10 M lol I went to 7 M and got going, hoping to slowly get to 10M Went back to mybbs and bb setup, also aiming down the band ,, like I was previously doing. I seem more accurate aimimg down band than using the frame corner . thank you for the input. Ill go out and try it in a few


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Your bands are likely overpowered for the ammo you’re shootn. Too much power you shoot to the left Not enough power you shoot to the right. Try the next size larger ammo or add a half inch to your bands.


thats a good insight , I had no idea ! I will try this,


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Some days I shoot to the left too. Other days not so much, so I too am trying to figure that out. Good tip about band weight and ammo though. Thank You.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Your bands are likely overpowered for the ammo you’re shootn. Too much power you shoot to the left Not enough power you shoot to the right. Try the next size larger ammo or add a half inch to your bands.


Oh wow I hadn’t ever heard that before, although I think I’ve witnessed it but never knew why. Thanks!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

How does overpower and underpowered go left or right ??? Surely the projectile speed should only effect the vertical lines of the projectile ie shooting high or dropping low 🤔 .I've seen alot of people shooting left or right alot due to band being totally maxed and on release it causes a small flick of the catapult causing the offshoot left or right 🎯👍👊👌


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Ditto what Booral121 said, I cant see the logic in that IF YOU ARE SHOOTING GANSTA - if you were shooting with forks vertical, I could understand that?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Your bands are likely overpowered for the ammo you’re shootn. Too much power you shoot to the left Not enough power you shoot to the right. Try the next size larger ammo or add a half inch to your bands.


I have said this many times when people post that the shot goes consistently to the left or right. Very few people will try this. Matching bands to ammo is just about as important as pouch release when it comes to improving accuracy.


----------

